# Blob-String in MySQL Datenbankfeld schreiben



## weihnachtsmann2005 (28. Oktober 2004)

Möchte eine Binaer-Datei (Art der Datei egal) einlesen und diese in ein Blobfeld meiner MySQL Tabelle schreiben. 

  Wie kann ich die eingelesene Datei, eingelesen als String, den String in ein Blob konvertieren.?
  Eine Methode aus der Klasse String, die eine Blob-Instanz zurueck gibt, habe ich nicht gefunden. 

 !
  Nutze ich *java.sql.ResultSet.updateString* um einen Eintrag in das MySQL-Blobfeld zu uebertragen ist der Eintrag in der Datenbank (Blobfeld) nur 65353 Byte lang.
 !

 kurz dagestellt nochmal: String konvertieren in Blob? wie? nutzen möchte ich später 
*java.sql.ResultSet.updateBlob("Datenfeldname",instanz Blob);*

  Oder Alternativ: gibt es eine Methode die zum einlesen einer Datei dient und die eingelesene Datei als Blob zurück gibt? 
  Vielen Dank 
  Alexander


----------



## teppi (28. Oktober 2004)

Schau dir mal die mal die Klasse "Clob" an .. Ich glaube, dies ist das was du suchst. Gibt auch entsprechende Methoden in ResultSet etc. ..


----------

